# [SOLVED] mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a Mac hooked up to a Wide screen TV with the Mac VGA connector, through a DVI-I VGA cable. 

I use this for live lectures on skype video.

The image on the screen is streched out. Is there a way I can change this? If I use the regular yellow video (composite) cable the image on the TV is lower quality but then I can change the screen size on the TV; zoom, full size, subtitle.. and the screen comes out the right proportion. When the screen is connected through DVI - VGA, I can not change the screen configuration on the TV but the quality is much higher, so I want to use it that way, if I can get it not to stretch. On the Mac it doesn't give me any option like overscan... only if I use the yellow video cable.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

I'm using 1024 x 768 60 Hz on the display settings, VGA display
on the Color LCD also 1024 x 768.

I can't find a different proportion, it only gives me option of 640 x 480 or 800 x 600.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

What is the make and model of the TV? Which Mac do you have and OS?


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

TV is Polar ArtView I don't have model number right now. It has the following ports; video (yellow, composite), svideo, SCART, DVI-I, red and black RCA? audio in.

The MAC is iBook G4 Mac OS X Version 10.4.3 
This is what it shows in system profile, displays..

Chipset Model:	ATY,RV280M9+
Type:	Display
Bus:	AGP
VRAM (Total):	32 MB
Vendor:	ATI (0x1002)
Device ID:	0x5c63
Revision ID:	0x0001
ROM Revision:	113-xxxxx-142
Displays:
Color LCD:
Display Type:	LCD
Resolution:	1024 x 768
Depth:	32-bit Color
Built-In:	Yes
Core Image:	Not Supported
Main Display:	Yes
Mirror:	Off
Online:	Yes
Quartz Extreme:	Supported
Display:
Status:	No display connected

The Mac has this small display port and comes with 2 connector/adapters, one with VGA and one with video and svideo.

Thank you for any assistance or advice!
Benjamin.ru


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

The TV is Polar model number 81LTV4010. 

TV POLAR 81LTV4010

HDTV ready
Support permits HDTV (with the input YUV): 
480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p 
Diagonal Screen Size - 81 cm 
Range: VHF, DMV, cable, HYPERBAND 
The range of supply voltage - 110-270 In 
Brightness - 500 cd / m ² 
Contrast - 1600:1 
Resolution - 1366x768 
Angle Vert / Horiz - 178/178 degrees 
Response time - 8 ms 
Picture in Picture (optional) 
System SUPER CONTRAST + 
NICAM-stereo 
Teletext 
Connectors: YUV, RCA, S-VIDEO 
SCART (input / output, input RGB) 
SCART (input / output) on rear panel 
RGB input on SCART connector 
S-Video input 
RCA on the rear panel 
YUV

This is what I found online, it is translated by google translate.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

Do you have the manual of the TV? I found it online, but it's in Russian. My brother knows some Russian, and I had him look at the manual. He said:


> Well, on first glace, there's a button on the remote that should adjust the screen proportions (if I'm reading it correctly). First button on the right, on the second-from-bottom row (right next to a button with an "i" on it). It looks like it has little up/down triangles/arrows on it.


So basically, it seems it has to do with how the TV handles the signal it gets.


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

Thank you. 

Your brother is right. I have the manual in Russian too. That button does change the screen size with options like full, zoom, 4:3, 16:9, subtitle... This feature ony works when the screen is connected to the computer or DVD player with the yellow video cable. When I use the VGA - DVI-I and I press that button, it says on the screen something like "function unavailable in this mode". The setup menu is in Russian or English.

It seems to me that the way to work on now is with the Mac. I downloaded some program aspectRatio 16:9 but I don't know what it is supposed to do. I do not usually use Mac.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

If that is the program I think it is, it is just a plug-in for iMovie, and will not change things for you at all. I believe that if you can not change things from the Displays preference pane in the System Preferences, then the problem is that the TV is not properly reporting it's information to the Mac, so that the Mac can supply the correct information to the TV so that things look like they way you want. This is a common problem with TV and projectors. We have the same issue with the projectors at school. They stretch the image instead of telling the Mac what resolution it is running at so that the Mac can send the proper signal.


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

So is there nothing to do? I will have to try with a PC, I think that will be more likely to work. On the Mac, the options seem to me very limited.


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

I didn't have a chance yet to try a PC.

Any ideas what I can do to get the mac to work right?


----------



## benjamin.ru (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: mac iBook G4 connected to TV screen, image stretched*

I got it working now with Screen Spanning Doctor from macparts.de. Great program. Now i can view my videos etc on the wide flat screen TV monitor and it isn't stretched!


----------

